# Timemaster



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just found this in the back of a drawer. A friend bought it for me in 1969 from a small jewellers shop in Shepton Mallet. It was a good timekeeper & my sole watch for many years but it doesn't go now.

Anyone familiar with the name or the movement?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The case looks identical to ones used by both Newmark and Services amongst others, how many jewels does the movement have?









I remember that Paul (PG Tips) has a Timemaster with a one jewel EB 8800 movement and I think a Newmaster diver I used to own (which he also now has) may have had the same type as well









Sorry I don`t know where Timemaster were based


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mac you worry me!

Same seconds hand. The movt in mine is almost identical. The diamond shape piece on the top bridge isn't there on mine although mine has 3 holes in exactly the same place as what appear to be jewels on yours plus another hole in the other corner. where I have put the yellow circle you will see the EB logo and the cal number and the red circle it will tell you how many Jewels it is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac you worry me!



















Was I right about the Newmark?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I never looked, you calling it a


> Newmaster


 threw me


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Mac & Paul









I've had a closer look and the movement is cal 8800 with 17 jewels.

The movement is also stamped 'Constructa Watches Ltd'.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Thanks Mac & Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found a photo of my old Services which also had a 17 Jewel movement (as did the similar Newmark), unfortunately I`ve no details of the calibre









[attachmentid=5604]

I can`t remember which forum member had my Services but if they see this maybe they can post a photo of it`s movement and if it is the same you might be able to get one from ebay (they do turn up every now and then) and swap over the movements if you can`t get yours working 



pg tips said:


> I never looked, you calling it a
> 
> 
> 
> ...










indeed, I obviously had my Citizen Newmaster on my mind


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Mac you were right about the Newmark, has the single J 8800 EB and the same hands as my timemaster!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Yes Mac you were right about the Newmark, has the single J 8800 EB and the same hands as my timemaster!





pg tips said:


> Mac you worry me!


I worry myself sometimes


----------

